# Ta-jon Maltese, Josymir



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

Hi!

I've been on the other boards and am on the brink of buying a lovely 5 month old from Ta-jon. I've spoken with folks on this board and everyone seems to have great things to say so far....

I've also being looking at 
Josymir

Anyone else have good or other comments (IM me if you like or respond here!).

Kim


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Hi!
> 
> I've been on the other boards and am on the brink of buying a lovely 5 month old from Ta-jon. I've spoken with folks on this board and everyone seems to have great things to say so far....
> 
> ...










Have you spoken with Tammy yet from Ta-Jon? She is really nice .Her pups are gorgeous.
Joysmir, I dont know , but her babies are also beautiful..Either way you can't loose..
Good Luck,
Andrea


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Now you have to start thinking of names! Do you have a name picked out yet? We love the name game! 



Oh, wait...is Roxy going to be her name? I don't know if that's it or another dog's name you may have.

Whichever, it's a great name. Makes me think of Roxy Hart in Chicago..one of my favorite movies/musicals.


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

Roxy was the name I was going to use for my new puppy (I don't have other puppies!)... I got it from Chicago!

Trouble is I don't know if the Ta-jon puppy looks like a Roxy????

I'm up for other recommendations!!

Kim


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think you can go wrong with either breeder. Lucky you!

I would love to have a Ta-Jon puppy someday. They have a "look" that I love.

You mentioned that Josymir was closer, though. Garrettsmom just got her Winnie from Josy and she is the cutest little thing!

What a "tough" postion to be in, chosing between the two!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes you change your mind about a name when you see the pup in person. You can always make up your mind then. I think Roxy is a darling name though and I'm not one to pick people names (obviously).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, what a dilemma you're in!









Which georgeous puppy to choose


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck to you! OH,







the fun that is in store for you.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

Thanks all!

I love this group!! I feel much better having a place to come and ask ?s. This is my first dog ever!

I've been emailing Tammy back and forth all day after a phone call. I love her personaility .. I want someone I'm comfortable calling with any ?s.

I'm right on the brink of buying the Ta-jon pup!

I thought it was interesting she has had work done on her baby teeth to improve her bite when she was being considered for show. 

She's a show quality dog but was going to be a bit on the small side 4-1/2 lbs or so.. I think to be a mommy.

I'll let you all know what I decide.. reviewing the contract and such....

Kim


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! Thanks for letting us share in this exciting time!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, how wonderful - and so exciting!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have never found Tammy too busy to answer my questions.....except when she is getting ready for a show (and you can't blame her for that!). You keep asking away until you feel comfortable with your decision. Glad things are looking positive.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Congratulations. You will love your new Maltese baby The Tajon pup has some of the same ancestors as my Pashes baby, I notice.*


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know anything about Josymir but I've actually got to meet Tammy at a dog show in Franklin, Tn earlier this year and I talked to her on the phone before that about a female pup before I came across my Bella. Tammy is a lovely person with gorgeous dogs! Her lines have that "look" that I personally like and was looking for. I also have a good friend who posts her occasionally that has one of her dogs too and her little boy is absolutely stunning with a great personality to match! I don't think you could go wrong with one of her dogs! Good luck on your search and be sure to let us know what you decide!


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

I just brought Winnie's sister home from Josy's. So far I am very happy. Millie is her name and she is sweet and has a great disposition. I am so in love with her already and I have not even had her a week. Josy was great with all the questions I had and the doubt I had regarding liver shunts. Anyway, I think Josy is great...


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I have no doubt you'd be very happy with either puppy, but it sounds like you have a really nice report with Tammy from Ta-jon which is a very nice thing especially when it's your first dog. If money isn't a big issue, go with what your heart tells you.

Speaking of names, I had picked out Winnie for a girl long ago (I used to love the show "The Wonder Years"-Winnie Cooper). Now that I've had my puppy home a few weeks, I see she looks SOOOO much like a "Muffin" or Muffy......but I'm not about to change it for fear of confusing her....... but I do find myself calling her my little "muffin-head" under my breath


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww congradulations!
my friend has a tajon baby girl and she is beautiful in everyway  her personlity is beautiful and spunky







and i have a little tajon boy he has beautiful hair, and manners. he loves to play~ and loves to eat








tammy is the sweetest lady i know she tells you upfront what her babies are like.
i hope you get your little roxy asap


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I decided to buy the Ta-jon puppy. She is 5 months old. Just sent in the contract and such.

Here she is!
http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

I will be getting her on Jun 2. Need time to buy supplies.

Thanks to everyone here for saving me from the BYB I was about to buy from... now I have a top show-quality puppy!!

Anyone have a list of the stuff they bought at first.. brushes.... brands? I don't have anything yet.

I don't think she looks like Roxy.. her name is going to be "Phoebe Snow"/just "Phoebe".

I'm trying to have Joe modify my username.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I decided to buy the Ta-jon puppy. She is 5 months old. Just sent in the contract and such.
> 
> ...



She is sooooooooooooo cute! You're going to LOVE HER! I can't wait to see her grow up! woohoo!
Supplies, easy: ww.petedge.com 

They have All systems pin brush that is only $10.99. All their stuff is wholesale. They have a metal comb that is JUST as good as the top ones that sell for $35 for only $8 It's coated with teflon to prevent static. 

YOU ARE gonna love that website. It has EVERYTHING. and their wee pads are amazing! 
Andrea


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she's gorgeous!







you'll definitely be happy with her!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! She is absolutely adorable AND I LOVE the name Phoebe!!!!!!!!!!














Can't wait to see more pictures of your new little girl!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

This is great pictorial
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1857

buying good stuff in the beginning will keep you from wasting money.
read everything you can on the grooming forum section and that will help a great deal.

Congratulations on Phoebe!!! How exciting - I could stop by and see her when I'm in OK next week (like they'd let me !) She looks like a really sweetie.
And Way to go - being strong enough to switch gears in mid stream and research some more! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

AWWWW she is DARLING! I wish you many many years of happiness with her!



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is absolutely stunning! Congrats! You will be so happy.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I decided to buy the Ta-jon puppy. She is 5 months old. Just sent in the contract and such.[/B]


Congratulations on your new puppy!!! She's beautiful! Phoebe is a name I had considered using when I was looking for a puppy but the first time I held her in my arms.... she was Bella!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda Pop is from Ta Jon and I'll be going back when I add another. Tammy has been fantastic. This is his summer "swim" trim. He has a blast in the lake.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too have a puppy from Josymir. I LOVE Josy. Lace is now a little over 3 years old and to this day Josy stays in touch with me. She is very interested in what is going on in "our little girls life." 

Lacey is healthy, has great hair and is such a smart little thing. If and when I can get another maltese I will be getting from Josy.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Soda Pop is from Ta Jon and I'll be going back when I add another. Tammy has been fantastic. This is his summer "swim" trim. He has a blast in the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soda Pop is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh, congratulations on your new baby, Miss Phoebe. Tajon has beautiful dogs, and the pictures of your girl are gorgeous. That little Soda Pop man is a real cutie, too! <jealous>


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

> > Soda Pop is from Ta Jon and I'll be going back when I add another. Tammy has been fantastic. This is his summer "swim" trim. He has a blast in the lake.
> >
> > Awww thanks Soda pop has a beautiful coat!!!!!!!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Congrats on your puppy







My Moxie is from Tammy too. She's such a baby and sweetheart. I hope everything is going well.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is from Josy and I couldn't ask for anything more in a breeder. I have had Lacey for a little over 3 years now and Josy is still very interested in hearing about her, she even calls her "our little girl."

I would love to get another maltese and when I do I will be going to Josy


----------



## richweddle (Dec 18, 2006)

> Hi!
> 
> I've been on the other boards and am on the brink of buying a lovely 5 month old from Ta-jon. I've spoken with folks on this board and everyone seems to have great things to say so far....
> 
> ...


We purchased 2 males from Josy on May 5 and they are beautiful. Josy is an excellent breeder and the puppies were exactly as described. See our comments posted July 12 here http://malteseonly.com/breed_feed/view.php along with half a dozen other comments scattered throughout - all positive. Good Luck!


----------

